# Pen and ink drawings I did tens of thousands of years ago



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

brad said:


> I really **** some of your ideas,


Thanks.



> what do the hands with eyes in them mean?


Nothing, really; I was goofing around with a hand held mirror one day and saw my thumb conjoined with its mirror image, which inspired these creatures (which I added eyes to just for effect).



> I am also interested in putting some of my art in this forum.
> How do I get them from My pictures to here?


You can upload stuff onto http://photobucket.com , also (those are the primary ones that I use).

e?


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

I think your idea's and concepts are amazing. I hope you start drawing again because you do have talent. Some of your work kind of reminds me of Dali's... really interesting.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

How surreal - body horror.


----------

